# when to replace my PFD?



## BAMBAM (Nov 15, 2013)

Was wondering when to replace my PFD. Still good shape, 6 years old, nrs rescue Zen, faded red is the issue, always been in garage when not in use, was wondering if there is a time line to replace, astral has green jacket on sale now for $202 at NRS. Float Main Salmon and Selway mostly?


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

When it won't float you, anything is torn orfrayed, the park ranger won't pass it, or you can't handle the stink.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

If your asking the question you already know the awnser! It’s called life jacket for a reason! Your worth a lot more to your family and friends than the cost of a new piece of safety equipment.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Conundrum has it right.
A few weeks ago I wanted to shame a 'pard into buying a new PFD (they're not "Life Jackets!") for upcoming trip. Took his 20+ year old, faded but not damaged (no bad stitching, buckles and everything intact), tied a 20# weight in it (dumb-bell, used 5mm cord + a strap), and threw it into our pool (wife fell in love w/house, I appreciate EXCEPT for the money pit...).
It floated. I have pics. America's Cup, but not the burlap burner type currently listed on the "rafting gear for sale" sidebar. Older, for sure... 
I was surprised, but what counts is FLOTATION. (And "integrity" - stitching, buckles, fabric condition, + maybe something I'm leaving out)
I'd wear it, except for the stains... and I swam Lava in May. (Second time in 48 years... boat didn't flip)
So there is no "rule." Test and verify.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

If you can't read the label clearly it won't pass at Westwater. Probably the same at any other area where you have to be checked out. A lot of time the PFD is still in fine shape as long as it isn't truly damaged.

Last year I couldn't find my 10 year old NRS PFD anywhere so went and dropped the money for a new Stolhquist. Low and behold I found the old one inside an older camping cooler! Not sure how it got there but I like it a lot more and trust it so let my passengers wear my new one.


----------



## Recreation_Law (Oct 29, 2013)

The NPS & BLM loosely follow Coast Guard Regulations on PFD's. No tears, loose stitching, holes, all buckles have to be workable and same with zippers. PFD has to still work as when it was sold/new. There are two real tests. 1. Whether or not the "ranger" can read the warning label on the inside of the PFD. Sunscreen and sweat can do a number on the warning quickly. When you are done with jacket after a trip clean and let it dry for a few weeks. Then spray the jacket with 303. that protects the label and slows fading. If you can't get it clean, clean with a mixture of vinegar and water. The vinegar will kill any mold or other things living in your PFD. Letting it dry completely also kills living things, including those that help it smell bad.

The second test is the scrunch test. Does the flotation inside expand after compressed or does it scrunch. If it does not pop back it is gone.

As said above, if you have to ask, you should have already replaced it. I paddle/row with my Extrasport and have a spare with me.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I appreciate the Rangers checking my pfd. I handed mine to the Ranger at Westwater and he asked me why it was so heavy. I said, "I don't know". It was dry, nothing in the pockets. Mine was a Hi-Float but I didn't think it was much bulkier or bigger than average so the question puzzled me. When he said he would pass it this one last time but that I better show up with a new one next time, I was ready to argue that there was nothing wrong with it. We camped at Hades that night and in the morning I checked out everyone's pfds thinking what my next one might be. It was true, mine was heavier than everyone else's. Upon further investigation it was clear that mine had collected a lot of sand and I could feel it all around the bottom of the foam. I chose to wear the spare I brought (16 lbs float) instead of that sandbag to run the rapids!


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> If your asking the question you already know the awnser! It’s called life jacket for a reason! Your worth a lot more to your family and friends than the cost of a new piece of safety equipment.


This.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Buy a new one for you ......and you'll be the proud owner of an old and dear loaner.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

It's a shock. On a Yampa trip I jumped into the river to pee, instead I almost shit my pants, when I jump in I went straight to the bottom, not expecting that, I didn't take a breath of air. For some reason, it was ten times harder to reach the surface. I'm glad it didn't happen in a hugh rapid. So a sinker, for a life jacket is not a good thing when you have to piss because you may shit you pants instead,unexpectedly. If you only have one set of under pants for a five day trip you definitely want to check your life jacket out or invest in more under pants.


----------

